# HPI Location



## cindygram (Feb 12, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but I am new to E & M coding...I was using the elements of location and duration in the HPI for our OB patients when the documentation read Pregnancy of 32 weeks...I was told this was not appropriate can someone elaborate for me.  Thanks


----------



## grahamki (Feb 22, 2008)

I work in a Behavariol Medicine facility, and when I go over HPI elements with my physicians I tell them since our facility is for mental health that location (head) would NOT be a good reference to use unless they are coming in due to maybe cognitive deficits due to a TBI or CVA, or a recent head injury that is causing cognitive problems.  

So I am taking it that your practice is an OB.GYN so I would agree that pregancy at how many weeks would not be good to use for duration and location. 

As for documentation stating that you should not use those I don't know of any.  But I would say that the situation would call for the type of practice you are in and coding for.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think that is a great question and I am not sure.....why not post the question on the OB/GYN forum that way you will be talking with those who do OB on a more regular basis.

Tina


----------

